# Just Downloaded Windows 10



## KMixson (Aug 12, 2015)

I just downloaded Windows 10 today and my 2nd monitor would not connect to my CPU's video card. I downloaded the new Windows 10 drivers for my card and it still would not recognize the monitor. I thought I might have messed up trying to download Windows 10 as soon as it became available to me. After looking it over I found that my 2nd monitor had reset to accept HDMI instead of a DVI signal when it downloaded the new version of Windows somehow. After resetting it for DVI it all works now. Thank Goodness. I will try to learn this version as quick as I can since I seem to be the family and friends IT guy. They come at me with all kinds of questions when it comes to computers. They think my brain is smarter than it actually is. They expect me to remember all their passwords off the top of my head even after years of not having worked on their machine. I can't do it. Well, thats enough of my rant for today.


----------



## Shoedawg (Aug 12, 2015)

HA ME TOO!! :LOL2: Family and Friends ALWAYS come to me for their PC problems. It gets a little old :roll: :roll: :roll: I plan on installing Windows 10 myself, using my FREE upgrade. Can't believe Microsoft would do that. So far I have read and seen positive reviews on the new OS. I'll make sure to get all my updated drivers first before I do my wipe and clean install. I custom built my own PC, so shouldn't have any issues with that.....I hope [-o< 

Shoe


----------



## Keystone (Aug 13, 2015)

I downloaded it a few days ago. So far so good.


----------



## JMichael (Aug 13, 2015)

I never upgrade to a different OS as soon as they come available. Having worked in the computer industry for 10 years, I know how bugy new software can be. And lets face it, Microsoft doesn't have the best of records when it comes to releasing new operating systems. :lol: Besides that, I like windows 7 pretty well so I'm in no rush to learn a new OS. And like you guys, I'm the one all my friends and family call on when they have pc issues and it does get old some times.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 13, 2015)

JMichael said:


> I never upgrade to a different OS as soon as they come available.



I don't usually do that but this one is supposed to be their last version as far as I have been told. Any changes are supposed to be to Windows 10. They say they will just keep updating 10 instead of creating a new system. We will see. I liked Windows XP. It lasted me longer than any version I have had as of yet. I didn't like Windows Vista. Windows 7 was good which I still have on my two laptops. Windows 8 was OK as far as I used it on other peoples machines but I do like 7 better. Windows 8 was built more for the touch screen users in my opinion the same way as I think about Windows 10 right now. One of the main reasons I went with the update now is that if someone calls me asking about it I know a little about what I am dealing with. I do not like trying to explain something over the phone having never dealt with it. BTW, I started into the computer world when DOS was king. You had to go through DOS to get to Windows. Remember that?


----------



## JMichael (Aug 13, 2015)

KMixson said:


> I don't usually do that but this one is supposed to be their last version as far as I have been told. Any changes are supposed to be to Windows 10. They say they will just keep updating 10 instead of creating a new system. We will see. I liked Windows XP. It lasted me longer than any version I have had as of yet. I didn't like Windows Vista. Windows 7 was good which I still have on my two laptops. Windows 8 was OK as far as I used it on other peoples machines but I do like 7 better. Windows 8 was built more for the touch screen users in my opinion the same way as I think about Windows 10 right now. One of the main reasons I went with the update now is that if someone calls me asking about it I know a little about what I am dealing with. I do not like trying to explain something over the phone having never dealt with it. BTW, I started into the computer world when DOS was king. You had to go through DOS to get to Windows. Remember that?



I hired on with IBM when DOS didn't exist and neither did the PC. :lol: Being in the computer industry when it all started and watching the PC develop from inception to what it is today has been interesting to watch. I thought XP was a very good OS, and 98 wasn't bad either.


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 13, 2015)

Been on Windows 10 about 2 weeks. Working a-ok so far. 
Tim


----------



## huntersdad (Aug 20, 2015)

I download it soon as it came available to me. I have one main issue though, before the update I could let my PC sit idle for 5 mins and it would turn off the monitor and go into power save mode. Since I downloaded 10, I can't get it to act right unless I just shut it down completely. I can't even make it sleep because when I do, it wakes itself up 2 minutes later. I went to the power saver options and selected what I wanted to do but it simply will not work. The computer is a Lenovo bought shortly after windows 8 came out. It's an all in one touch screen.


----------



## nlester (Aug 22, 2015)

I doubt that my Microsoft Office 2003 or anything else that I have would work with 10. I remember when I use to do this for a living, now I believe in a cartoon that I read this week. 90% of our problems are created when we push the send button.

I'll use Windows 7 for as long as they will let me.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 25, 2015)

i refuse to download it. my laptop keeps telling me my free version is ready........ not doing it.


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 25, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> i refuse to download it. my laptop keeps telling me my free version is ready........ not doing it.



(laughing) "Just say no" 
I


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 28, 2015)

i purposely bought a laptop with windows 7 for a reason.


----------



## nlester (Aug 28, 2015)

nlester said:


> I doubt that my Microsoft Office 2003 or anything else that I have would work with 10. I remember when I use to do this for a living, now I believe in a cartoon that I read this week. 90% of our problems are created when we push the send button.
> 
> I'll use Windows 7 for as long as they will let me.



I should have kept my mouth shut my battery started going out in my Windows 7 laptop yesterday.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 28, 2015)

nlester said:


> I should have kept my mouth shut my battery started going out in my Windows 7 laptop yesterday.



I just replaced the battery in my girlfriends laptop a couple of weeks ago. I purchased one for $11.00. There were a lot of them available in that price range. I was actually surprised at how low the prices were. I hope you can get one that inexpensive. I had replaced a battery in one of my laptops about a year ago and I think I paid around $25.00 for it.


----------



## BrazosDon (Aug 29, 2015)

I put windows 10 on my Toshiba lap top and lost the mouse pad. I started using a remote mouse and it seems to be working fine now. Hope that helps.


----------



## nlester (Dec 20, 2015)

I give up. After weeks of irritating ads on my laptop for Windows 10, I finally upgraded. I figured that one day soon, MS would shut me down because I was still using Windows 7 and I would be stuck having to pay for 10. Besides their ads were slowing down my system. It was not as bad as I expected. What features Microsoft included seem to work. I expected to lose my 2003 Microsoft Office and other archaic software but it is all working. My 2003 MS Outlook still works but can not be integrated with their mail product. This is the first upgrade where I have not had to replace several hundred dollars of hardware after the upgrade. My Printers, scanner and everything else are compatible with the new operating system.

What is not working is my Norton Identity Safe. Apparently Microsoft does not play well with others and Norton has made some remarks about Microsoft changing their protection features faster than Norton can adapt to the changes. Microsoft is still making changes to the system and I think some features are missing that they will be added later. Identity Safe is the first software that I have found that did I could not get to work after a little tweaking. 

The biggest challenges are in navigation. They are taking away a lot of the control and you have to learn how to adapt to the automation that they put between you and what you are trying to do but it is not as big a learning curve as going to Windows 7. At least I can do most of what I am use to doing. Their DVD player and audio player seem to have some commercials that you have to work your way around. Irritating but I don't watch many DVDs on the laptop. MS is trying to train you to do things their way but with a little effort, but they did hide options to allow you to by pass some of the the automation.

Overall, I would rate the change as better than most of their updates, acceptable but not ready for prime time. I did like the option of downloading a version configured for non touch screen laptops.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 21, 2015)

Still haven't made the switch and plan on holding out for a while longer. Thanks for the review. BTW all the windows 10 "advertisements" can be deleted by uninstalling and blocking one "update" that MS installed on your system.


----------



## Bigwrench (Dec 21, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Still haven't made the switch and plan on holding out for a while longer. Thanks for the review. BTW all the windows 10 "advertisements" can be deleted by uninstalling and blocking one "update" that MS installed on your system.


Thanks for that tip ! 
That dang pop up aggravates me. 
I'm in a Unique situation as I use my laptop at work only and since I work for a GM dealer we are not allowed to upgrade any of our computers to Windows 10 at this time. Not really sure the reason behind it but GM dedicated an entire webpage to making sure we do not upgrade to it on any system used to diagnose and or program a vehicle. 
I like 7 pretty dang good , miss 98 and XP for sure. 
Tried 8 on the wife's laptop and I can't even open a webpage or figure out how to turn the dang thing off lol


----------



## JMichael (Dec 22, 2015)

Well for anyone with Windows 7 or 8, that's looking to get rid of the annoying Windows 10 popup, this is how you do it. https://microsoft-news.com/how-to-remove-windows-10-upgrade-notification-on-windows-7-and-windows-8/


----------



## ACAMS (Dec 26, 2015)

I blocked it LONG ago on my laptop and REALLY, REALLY messed up and "tested" my desktop with windoze 10 ..... BIG mistake.

8.1 is the same as 10 without the crap!!!!!

10 has something called " Windows Insider Preview" on my computer that updated weeks after my install that CAN'T BE UNINSTALLED 

You have like 30 days after the "free" update to 10 to revert back to your old OS ...... then you are screwed.

Unless you have a NEW PAD with ALL NEW PROGRAMS APPS ...... then get 8.1 instead of 10!

I have a print program I bought only a few years ago that is not compatible with Windows Insider Preview and I got it to work with errors and warnings, but it can't be uninstalled, or fixed.

As soon as I get a few days to save my stuff and completely reformat, I am going back to 8.1

There is a free download called Classic Shell that makes your 8.1 and even 10 work like 7 and gives you back your start menu.


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 29, 2015)

I had 30 days to decide if I wanted to upgrade to Windows 10 for free when I got a new laptop in September. Went ahead and did the upgrade. My work computer is running Windows 7. A bit of difference in the controls/menus to get used to with Windows 10, but other that absolutely no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## -CN- (Dec 29, 2015)

I went from 7 to 10 a few weeks ago. I have no complaints about 10.
Got my lady a Windows tablet for Christmas that ran Windows 8. THAT is a nightmare. We did the Windows 10 update on that yesterday and we're happy again.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 31, 2015)

I little more than a month ago I did the upgrade from that day my computer was not working properly. Unfortunately I didn't know I had 1 month to go back to 8.1, today I had to restore my computer back to windows 8.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 31, 2015)

OK, I have been running Windows 10 for four months now and I have not had any problems with the system so far. All of my programs seem to work just fine with the new system. It is different from Windows 7 which meant I had to learn a few things which hasn't been all that bad for me. I actually like it more and more the the more I use it. I am not using a touch screen as of yet. I have it on my desktop and one laptop and it seems to be running fine on both. My work warned us to not load Windows 10 because the IT team said it would not work with their e-mail system. That was six months ago and I have not seen any more e-mails from them warning us of it lately. I have no problems with my work e-mail on my desktop or home laptop. I may try to load it on my work laptop soon. BTW, My work laptop is my laptop, not a company owned laptop.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 20, 2017)

Those that have upgraded with problems, you're forgetting the difference between the operating system and device drivers. Video cards, network cards, trackpads are all made by vendors other than the OS, or even PC makers. 

If the maker of the computer does not have upgraded drivers, check the I/O makers site and download them. If they're not available you're out of luck.

Microsoft had a compatibility check program that would tell you what may not work BEFORE getting the free V10 upgrade. Failing to do before installing the upgrade will take some sleuthing around on your part, hopefully the network drivers are intact and you can do that or go to another machine to research the drivers.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 20, 2017)

JMichael said:


> I hired on with IBM when DOS didn't exist and neither did the PC. :lol: Being in the computer industry when it all started and watching the PC develop from inception to what it is today has been interesting to watch. I thought XP was a very good OS, and 98 wasn't bad either.



Me too... IBM West Palm (CSD) (1980) then ESD Boca development on monitors, I/O, systems, and engineering test. I left in 1995 just before we were sold to Lenovo. Where were you?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jun 21, 2017)

Switched to linux. Not going back.


----------



## gnappi (Jul 2, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Switched to linux. Not going back.



Just after your post I too went to Linux (mint) and I am so happy I did.


----------

